# Better for avoiding creosote: WSM or Big Green Egg?



## MortySnerd (Sep 5, 2020)

True or false: "It will be easier to avoid creosote taste on my baby back ribs with a BGE over a WSM." (and please let me know why of course.... thanks so much!)


----------



## mike243 (Sep 5, 2020)

Creosote is a buildup of smoke on the smoket, only way i know is cook them in the oven or gas grill, anything that burns coal or wood including pellet smokers buildup creosote, pellet grill probably burns clean as anything can


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 5, 2020)

If you are experiencing creosote taste on your food then the problem is your fire isn't burning clean. Rolling white smoke or not allowing enough airflow is the cause. You want thin blue smoke. Almost transparent


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 5, 2020)

As Jake said it probably has to do with fire management, or green or wet wood


----------



## buckshot billy (Sep 5, 2020)

MortySnerd said:


> True or false: "It will be easier to avoid creosote taste on my baby back ribs with a BGE over a WSM." (and please let me know why of course.... thanks so much!)



False

As mentioned above, it’s a result of poor combustion and a good clean burning fire can be accomplished easily on either cooker.


----------



## MortySnerd (Sep 5, 2020)

buckshot billy said:


> False
> 
> As mentioned above, it’s a result of poor combustion and a good clean burning fire can be accomplished easily on either cooker.



Makes sense, though would it not be easier to maintain a clean fire in an Egg, which is designed for Lump, as opposed to the WSM, which is designed for briquettes?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 5, 2020)

MortySnerd said:


> Makes sense, though would it not be easier to maintain a clean fire in an Egg, which is designed for Lump, as opposed to the WSM, which is designed for briquettes?


You can just as easily and successfully use lump in the wsm


----------

